# Outdoor pics



## richyboa72 (Apr 19, 2018)

The sun was account in the U.K. last night after work so I took a couple of pics and the natural sunlight really brought the copper colour out on my Hypo img tail 













and “mama quilla “ my Peruvian longtail enjoying a bit of sunshine too 












Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

A couple more pics from last night as the sun was still a shining
First off my hypo Nicaraguan shes nearly full grown and us 3 in June and last is my hypo red pastel she's 3 in September
Both so chilled, really didn't want to come if that tree tho, lol





























Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

A few pics of my sunglow boa in the sun yesterday












Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfman (Apr 22, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> A few pics of my sunglow boa in the sun yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice boas; you’re making everyone in Oz jeleaous - we’re not permitted to have these snakes... [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks wolfman
Yes it's a shame you can't have them but I totally understand why if loonatics was to let them free they would soon naturalise and have an impact on your ecosystem

Anyway I think you have more than your fair share of serpents,lol

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

A couple more pics this of my male Bcl “Etso “ he shed last night















and my little Harley who shed last week









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Took a few pics of my motley boa as the sun was still out, he’s nearly 4 and has a great side stripe against his pure white belly and his grey sides contrast well against his black and gold saddles 















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Delphy (Apr 28, 2018)

Beautiful snakes. How I wish we were able to keep them here.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 28, 2018)

Delphy said:


> Beautiful snakes. How I wish we were able to keep them here.


I'm sure several people do. Lol


----------



## Foozil (Apr 28, 2018)

Beautiful snakes, @richyboa72!


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks everyone,I’m really pleased how there all progressing 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

My corn island Nicaraguan boa or red nic was looking so red today especially in the sun















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (May 3, 2018)

Gorgeous boas, Richy! Thanks for sharing great pictures of some really lovely animals.

How much so sunglows usually go for over there? And the hypo red pastel? (my two favourites among what you've shared). Forgive my ignorance but I don't know a great deal about boas; are hypo, red and pastel three different traits or is 'red' just descriptive? I tried to google up a good list of boa morphs but couldn't find anything - can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## richyboa72 (May 3, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> Gorgeous boas, Richy! Thanks for sharing great pictures of some really lovely animals.
> 
> How much so sunglows usually go for over there? And the hypo red pastel? (my two favourites among what you've shared). Forgive my ignorance but I don't know a great deal about boas; are hypo, red and pastel three different traits or is 'red' just descriptive? I tried to google up a good list of boa morphs but couldn't find anything - can you point me in the right direction?


Thanks 
A decent young sunglow is around £250-£300 a jungle sunglow is around £400
You can get cheaper but normally they fade out like an almost albino by the time there two if they haven’t got a decent Hypo gene in there 
The red Pastel is a line bred Hypo gene and the difference is vast as they just look like a washed up brown boa with out the gene pool, some people try to sell the the Hypo gene as a Pastel Hypo but you can tell as the Hypo Pastel gene is A great clean up gene that has little to no black,more red so the saddles are generally really clean, my red Pastel is is from a really good breeder in the U.K. that specialise in a great boa gene pool . But as you know you get quality babies from quality parents, her mum is a red Pastel Hypo jungle 100%het albino to a sunglow so she is a 100% het albino and has double dose Hypo so that’s why she is great colour, the European/U.K. pastels are different to the USA ones there’s are no where near as nice
They normally around £350 in the U.K. for a few months old one 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (May 4, 2018)

Thank you so much for taking the time to answer. Much appreciated


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 4, 2018)

Great pics. I know they're not because I've asked you previously but your photos always seem to make your boas appear massive. Again, nice shots.


----------



## richyboa72 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks 
I measured and weighed her a month ago and she is just under 800g and 3.5ft long ,she’s 3 in August and should be ready to breed around4/5 yrs old,there a small island locality off Nicaragua and very rarely reach 4.5 ft the mainland species are very different this my female Nicaraguan




Thanks rich 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

My Hypo red Pastels tail was looking so bright after work tonight















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

My 9yr old Kahl albino boa shed the other day and was looking nice and bright,he’s six foot and such a big softie he’s nice and girthy


















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (May 8, 2018)

@Flaviemys purvisi I see what you mean "KEV" they look huge in the pics especially post #12, at the same age my female intergrade was around 3 kg and 2.5 mt, pics can be very deceiving.





*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## richyboa72 (May 8, 2018)

Yes she looks really chunky in the picture 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Mrs boa my 8 yr old normal bci female . she shed last week and was looking really glossy in the sun ,
She’s my grumpiest snake,been tagged a few times by her, she’s only 5ft but a big solid girl, she gave me babies last year with my motley 


















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 15, 2018)

Gee they look solid!


----------



## richyboa72 (May 15, 2018)

Thanks ,yes she's about 4/5 inch deep at deepest part

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (May 22, 2018)

my god, the reds and oranges. absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## richyboa72 (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Mick,yes my red Pastels colour is just mad so bright


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (May 22, 2018)

She thicc!


----------



## richyboa72 (May 22, 2018)

Thanks 
Yes she’s solid muscle 


My 2 half year old Sunglow was quite bright tonight ,still got loads of orange and pinks on her
Her eyes remind me of a flamingo in flight















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 11, 2018)

gorgeous!


----------



## richyboa72 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks Mick, she’s a right chilled out snake too


I found a new log over the weekend to try some pics on, my img Medusa is first










now “mama quilla “my Peruvian longtail boa












My sunglow in the sun last week. She’s keeping loads of pink on her 















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 18, 2018)

Stunning reptile!


----------



## richyboa72 (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks flaviemys 
just glad she’s kept some of her colour,some sunglows loose most of there colour by her age,and almost look like an albino,luckily the South American Hypo that was her mum is renowned for helping keep some colour


My corn island red bellied Nicaraguan female boa shed overthe weekend so got a few fresh pics of her looks so iridescent after her shed 



























Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

